# Insulating advice for Smoke Hollow 44/propane in cold weather



## pdub (Jan 9, 2015)

All cotton moving blanket or water heater insulating blanket?  A couple of weeks ago I could only get the smoker to 200 with both burners on high.  I am going to seal up the doors with high temp silicon......  I am open to any low budget ideas.  Either blanket can be purchased for around $20.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 9, 2015)

Welding blanket.  Harbor Freight: $20.


----------



## 1finder (Jan 10, 2015)

I've used a moving blanket on my SH, but it's a 10k btu single tube burner, double walled unit. Doesn't get to hot on exterior of unit. 
Works for me...

Welders blanket would be safest route to go, especially if your rig is single wall with higher btu burner(s)

Good luck!!


----------



## billmc40 (Jan 10, 2015)

I could be wrong. Was told welders blanket has fiberglass praticiles in it. So I am headed to harbor freight to get a moving blanket and spring clips for my WSM

Bill Mc


----------



## stlcare (Jan 10, 2015)

I have the same smoker and a couple of years ago it wouldn't heat up and was only a year old. I changed the regulator solved the problem. I am smoking dried venison right now and outside temp is -3. One burner on medium and holding at 140. Two burners on low 190 and on medium 235


----------



## gary s (Jan 10, 2015)

I would be careful using a cotton blanket on a propane smoker

Gary


----------

